
The Open-Plan Office Is Dead - ingve
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/the-open-plan-office-is-dead.html
======
a3n
This is the cheapest and most cheaply changeable arrangement for an office,
and still have an office with seats and a desk. It's never going away, it's
the bottom. Just like airline seats are never getting bigger and more
distanced.

Our economy as structured depends on the cheapest product and maximized
profit. Unless that changes, we will always be living at the bottom of
possibility. With luxurious exceptions for the few and "deserving."

